# Beautiful Days 2006



## nellyphant (Jun 5, 2006)

Who of the luvely people of the South West are coming along this year?

Myself and Mr. Steev & Lubi are gonna be there

Outsiders welcome!


----------



## madzone (Jun 5, 2006)

Sold out


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll be there!!


----------



## nellyphant (Jun 6, 2006)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> I'll be there!!



We'll all have to meet up somewhere


----------



## The Lone Runner (Jun 6, 2006)

<holds up hand> me!  
there is another big thread on this in the music forums btw.....


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 6, 2006)

My little brother will be there, jln88, the one you met at the bell


----------



## Velouria (Jun 6, 2006)

I may or may not be going

a) I'd need to find my ticket in the pile of mail I'm avoiding
b) Don't know if I'd enjoy it now.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 7, 2006)

Tickets for us ordered a while back, but not yet received.

In due course I'll bump the relevant thread in the Music forum .... 

Last year was fanbloodytastic. Kali, will you be there? (ETA : just seen the post above, so  )

Don't know whether red3k ever posts here nowadays but she was having a top time last year too.

Has to be said that the price of BD  tix went up sharply this year though


----------



## nellyphant (Jun 8, 2006)

Still awaiting the tickets via the Royal Snail, should be here soon though.


----------



## nellyphant (Jun 8, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> My little brother will be there, jln88, the one you met at the bell




Cool, we'll arrange to hook up with him at the site to make sure he's alright!  
Hows the Bristle house hunting going?


----------



## fat hamster (Jun 9, 2006)

Velouria said:
			
		

> I may or may not be going
> 
> a) I'd need to find my ticket in the pile of mail I'm avoiding
> b) Don't know if I'd enjoy it now.


----------



## JLN88 (Jun 9, 2006)

ill be there, as cyberfairy helpfully pointed out. hope to see you all


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 11, 2006)

nellyphant said:
			
		

> Still awaiting the tickets via the Royal Snail, should be here soon though.



Still waiting here ...


----------



## gosub (Jun 12, 2006)

They didn't send them out till July last year said they would do the same this year.  Still got 2 more to find on ebay once they start sending them out due to knowing a pair of complete muppets


----------



## Dougal (Jun 12, 2006)

They won't send the tickets out untill just before to avoid forgeries. I have paid for two! Me and the debbie darling are really looking forward to it. Has the lineup been released yet?

Do they have balloons?


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 12, 2006)

Dougal said:
			
		

> They won't send the tickets out untill just before to avoid forgeries. I have paid for two! Me and the debbie darling are really looking forward to it. Has the lineup been released yet?
> 
> Do they have balloons?



we might well be there now, we'll bring balloons


----------



## Dougal (Jun 12, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> we might well be there now, we'll bring balloons




Hey!  

Busy summer!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 12, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> we might well be there now, we'll bring balloons



Hang on.. didn't you say that you wouldn't be seen dead there and it was full of hippies etc etc...


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 12, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Hang on.. didn't you say that you would be seen dead there and it was full of hippies etc etc...




but if we're working, get free everything and some money, THEN i'll come. to throw stuff


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 12, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Hang on.. didn't you say that you would be seen dead there and it was full of hippies etc etc...



LOL, that's the very same thing I thought of too when I saw Dub had posted on this thread.


----------



## Dougal (Jun 12, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Hang on.. didn't you say that you wouldn't be seen dead there and it was full of hippies etc etc...




I have recently realised that I _am_ a hippy. 

maaan.


----------



## nellyphant (Jun 17, 2006)

My mates g-friend has now decided to go but she cannot get a ticket. If anyone knows of anyone who has a spare ticket, could you PM me?


----------



## JTG (Jun 17, 2006)

I didn't know some of you lot were coming 

me, wiskles, dervish, newbie, missus newbie & red3k are all coming


----------



## nellyphant (Jun 19, 2006)

gosub said:
			
		

> They didn't send them out till July last year said they would do the same this year.  Still got 2 more to find on ebay once they start sending them out due to knowing a pair of complete muppets



I had a quick look on ebay last night and there is a bid going for two tickets for which the current bid is £600 with 5 days to go! Eeik!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 20, 2006)

JLN88 said:
			
		

> ill be there, as cyberfairy helpfully pointed out. hope to see you all



I've PM'd you my mobile number so we can meet up  Haven't seen you since last year's Glastonbury.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 20, 2006)

Dougal said:
			
		

> I have recently realised that I _am_ a hippy.
> 
> maaan.




 now i know who you are (d'oh)


----------



## JTG (Jun 20, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> now i know who you are (d'oh)



took me a while as well


----------



## Dougal (Jul 6, 2006)

Tickets have come. I'm looking forward to this more than Womad.


----------



## Velouria (Jul 8, 2006)

Got an e-mail to say my ticket is on its way ....

As my original plans for going are totally fucked now, I don't know exactly what I'll be doing. Going alone, camping alone, and meeting nobody I know probably.

Might sell it.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 9, 2006)

When is this?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 9, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> When is this?




18th to the 20th of August. Its totaly sold out by the way......


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 9, 2006)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> 18th to the 20th of August. Its totaly sold out by the way......



ah well..just a thought like.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 9, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> ah well..just a thought like.



Shame would have been wicked if you were coming  well more wicked...sic even...


----------



## Dougal (Jul 10, 2006)

Velouria said:
			
		

> Got an e-mail to say my ticket is on its way ....
> 
> As my original plans for going are totally fucked now, I don't know exactly what I'll be doing. Going alone, camping alone, and meeting nobody I know probably.
> 
> Might sell it.




oh cheer up you bleedin misery.  Me and the debbie darling will introduce ourselves and share a spliff.


----------



## JTG (Jul 10, 2006)

Velouria said:
			
		

> Got an e-mail to say my ticket is on its way ....
> 
> As my original plans for going are totally fucked now, I don't know exactly what I'll be doing. Going alone, camping alone, and meeting nobody I know probably.
> 
> Might sell it.


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 10, 2006)

exactly. Vel, you're in danger of ending up in exactly the situation you keep whining on about PRECISELY because you keep whining on about it, and not because of any fucking tiff over the chatroom.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 10, 2006)

Velouria

FFS come along!

You have the ticket lined up, and you KNOW it'll be a good festival. Right up your street I'd say, loads to see/do/enjoy. And people there you know, AND those you don't, to chat with. It's a really friendly event ...

I'm currently getting used to the idea that Stig is pulling out (this year, at least) and is going to sell her ticket to a mate. But tough though this is for me, at least I won't be there all on my own.

A fair few friends from here will go, and even more from efestivals.

It'll be a blast


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 10, 2006)

Fizz -- it shouldn't be impossible for you to get a ticket -- put the word out here if you want one. Music forums may be better, there's a thread started there by clarebob asking the same thing. Also sign your name up to efestivals (others can recommend other festival forums) and ask around the festival network, it ALWAYS happens that people have to pull out as the fest gets nearer, for whatever reason. So you may get lucky! 

http://www.efestivals.co.uk

There's also a forum at the Beautiful Days website which might be worth a try ...

Anyone know (kali?) if red3K is still around, and whether she'll be coming along this time??


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 10, 2006)

Help! Beautiful Days tickets thread (started by clarebob on Music).

Main Beautiful Days thread on Music -- it's a monster, fifteen pages, but the last few are the most relevant to this year ...


----------



## JTG (Jul 10, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Anyone know (kali?) if red3K is still around, and whether she'll be coming along this time??



yeah she is afaik 

still waiting for me ticket here


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 10, 2006)

Good -- not seen her for ages. Not sice last BD in fact!

I think you'll get yer ticket pretty soon now. I hear that they're already starting to post them out 

And we've loads of time yet anyway ...


----------



## Idaho (Jul 10, 2006)

It's round the corner from me - and I am almost free for the saturday. 

Not that there are any tickets.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 10, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> It's round the corner from me - and I am almost free for the saturday.
> 
> Not that there are any tickets.



Keep an eye out, you never know


----------



## Velouria (Jul 11, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Good -- not seen her for ages. Not sice last BD in fact!
> 
> I think you'll get yer ticket pretty soon now. I hear that they're already starting to post them out
> 
> And we've loads of time yet anyway ...


If Secure Mail Services are up to par (Ive heard bad things about them), they should be arriving at my work today.

I left my driving licence with the receptionist so she could collect them for me. She laughed at my picture...


----------



## Velouria (Jul 11, 2006)

PS if you need to redirect the tickets, you'll phone up the very expensive 0870 number, get about 2 minutes through, and then it tells you 'Did you know you can use our website ...'  ... at which point I hung up and took their advice...

So, for anyone who needs it: http://www.securemail.co.uk/sms/


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jul 12, 2006)

well will be there again this time as last. the only difference being is that i now live 9 miles away instead of 150.........bonus!

my tickets are ready and waiting from solo in exeter, just have to get off my arse and pick them up

see you there gorgeous people

xx


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 12, 2006)

Pleased to know you'll be there, oomegrapes, see you near a beer tent


----------



## Velouria (Jul 12, 2006)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> well will be there again this time as last. the only difference being is that i now live 9 miles away instead of 150.........bonus!
> 
> my tickets are ready and waiting from solo in exeter, just have to get off my arse and pick them up
> 
> ...


a mere 150 

I haven't even looked at the map yet to find out where Exeter is.

Very, very far away, is all I know ...


----------

